# Any Towee owners or users please step inside



## Wood_Duck (Jun 9, 2018)

I’m looking at probably pulling the trigger on a new Calusa very soon. I’m trying to eliminate multiple boats right now and I’m use to mostly fishing out of 16-17’ hulls with 50-60” bottoms. I tend to pack pretty light as is and I’m fine with a minimalist setup however the thing that keeps popping up in the back of my mind is: will this boat be enough boat to deal with wakeboats and bass jerks on bigger water. I’m looking at this hull to fish everything from reserviors to ponds and improvised creek launches. So those of you in or who have used a Towee how do you feel they can handle the occasional 1-3’ wakes if fishing the middle of a river channel on a large reservoir? I’ve done it before in 1235/1436 jons and up but not frequently. I may find myself fishing a lot of offshore structure when on the lakes and this can pose an issue at times. So far I’ve only taken a couple waves over the bow of my 1546 jet on two occasions in several years.


----------



## Bamajo (Apr 11, 2013)

Towees are great little skiffs for backwaters, flats, creeks, and rivers. I think they are dangerous in open water. Epecially with wake boats (especially with wake surfing) and bassholes zooming around and creating erratic chop and rollers. I found out real quick I do not feel comfortable in mine on guntersville unless it is somewhat calm. Try to fish from one before you order it. I am working towards getting a wider boat.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I haven’t been in one but I wouldn’t worry about wakes. Between the high sides, pointed bow, and the cap I’d much rather be in one of those than a jon boat, especially if you’re running and able to point the bow into the wake. Stuff like that isn’t a big deal even in a canoe. 

Those big lakes can get really nasty when the wind picks up though, I’ve seen them worse than open bays in the gulf.


----------



## Wood_Duck (Jun 9, 2018)

Bamajo said:


> Towees are great little skiffs for backwaters, flats, creeks, and rivers. I think they are dangerous in open water. Epecially with wake boats (especially with wake surfing) and bassholes zooming around and creating erratic chop and rollers. I found out real quick I do not feel comfortable in mine on guntersville unless it is somewhat calm. Try to fish from one before you order it. I am working towards getting a wider boat.


How safe in this would you feel vs say a 1448-1648 jon boat?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I’ve been fishing out of towees for about two years now. They are great in the skinny and I’ve taken on some pretty good chop in the bay and stayed pretty dry. 
It’s a little heavy for ditch launching unless you can get the trailer in the water. 
The open minimal hull is great. And it’s a fast little rig with a 20hp on it. 

Pm me if you get a chance.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Wood_Duck said:


> I’m looking at probably pulling the trigger on a new Calusa very soon. I’m trying to eliminate multiple boats right now and I’m use to mostly fishing out of 16-17’ hulls with 50-60” bottoms. I tend to pack pretty light as is and I’m fine with a minimalist setup however the thing that keeps popping up in the back of my mind is: will this boat be enough boat to deal with wakeboats and bass jerks on bigger water. I’m looking at this hull to fish everything from reserviors to ponds and improvised creek launches. So those of you in or who have used a Towee how do you feel they can handle the occasional 1-3’ wakes if fishing the middle of a river channel on a large reservoir? I’ve done it before in 1235/1436 jons and up but not frequently. I may find myself fishing a lot of offshore structure when on the lakes and this can pose an issue at times. So far I’ve only taken a couple waves over the bow of my 1546 jet on two occasions in several years.


I owned Towee Hull #2 and sold it to get a new Calusa a few years ago. I'm happy with the 90% of what I do with my Calusa; River trout, Carp Flats, backwater Coastal, and large lake (Lake Lanier) for Stripers. I think that the Towee does a serviceable job in the "big water" - its hull's original design was as a Duckboat hull and to able to haul large loads in shallow waters in steep chop. The high freeboard is a big plus in large lake environments over comparable "mini skiffs" that are on the market. I can't or won't blast at WOT in 2-3' chop, but I can quarter down and get to where I am going. I do keep well aware of large wakes (this is an open construction hull...) from wakeboard boats and others like them, and if I see a concerning one coming I slow down and slowly power through it until I get by. I am very careful in these situations to NOT had a large wave roll me abeam as that can be concerning. Mostly if the lake gets busy with these type of craft, that is the time that I don't want to be out there and will leave... Hope this helps - the Towee will do what you want it to do in those concerning situations, just be aware and mindful in those particular situations...


----------



## Steven_Horton (Dec 10, 2012)

Plumb bow

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/mr-morejohn-and-the-plumb-bow.50021/

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/new-skiff-design.48526/


----------

